# Maybe I ask to much



## broken2pices (Dec 5, 2009)

sorry sometimes I don't know what to say since I've been keeping so much to my self with no one to talk to. I've tried talking to my husband but it only ends up in a screaming match.
No matter how my case is presented He sees me as standing aganist him and never supporting him in any thing which he does. before we married he had a personal relationship with one of his prishaners nothing he said sexual just very close. He was a father figure to her children and a provider for her and her sister. Well after we were married we could go no where with out her ( I don't want to give names) no dinner, no movies, not even going to my family for holidays with out her and her now grown and married children with their family beenin able to attend. 
When I spoke out aganist this saying we need some time to bond to each other, it was not pertty. I was alway compared to his last marriage partner. Now down through the course of a troubled marriage this womans daughter who he says he helped raise. Is in the picture. she deviorced her husband now lives in one of our houses which I totally disagree with. my husband said that he would cut my throat, and have me put in jail if I continuedd to spead aganist this other woman and her children who now takes up a huge part of his life. He want even take me to work , but he gets up early enough to take this woman and children , her mother and sister-in-law to work all three have cars and all three work at the same place. He drop the young womans children off at school the others at work then he goes to work which is not near where the three women work. goes back at lunch time picks up the young jwoman goes to lunch at her house takes her back to work. then picks her sister-in-law up from work to get her car.Just so she can have it to pick up her children who has to catch the bus; the son goes where the two other children go and the other walks to school. 
then he picks up the two children from boys and girls club. the son of the in law goes to the same place but his mother has to pick him up. The in law now picks up the mother in law takes her to her car where she goes back and picks up the daughter if i get there at the church before the daughter gets off. now we just come off a cruise where you guseed it they had to go . he will not take time to hold my hand, sit next to me, walk beside me. It's as if you asked him to jump off a bridge. When he comes home fromwhere he has been he to tired to talk to me unless, its to say how un caring and selfish I am. can't I see what all he's doing for me? DUH..... i've asked to go away just for a weekend, no to much to do. for a night no there was some things left undone. Sit beside me on the couch to watcha movie or any thing. I don't like being close i need space. To tired to go on.


----------

